
Coronavirus now in all 50 states as death toll reaches 100 - blackhat2017
https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/17/health/us-coronavirus-updates-tuesday/index.html
======
ohiovr
It looks like the virus cases are increasing by a factor of ten every eight
days

[https://mackuba.eu/corona/#united_states](https://mackuba.eu/corona/#united_states)

5000 now

50000 day 8

500,000 day 16

50,000,000 day 32

